# [RA] Argentina | road infrastructure • carreteras y autopistas



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

Look at several nice highways in Argentina


----------



## Azazel (Jun 5, 2003)

Yikes. This is like Ontario 401. Damn.


----------



## yesheh (Nov 7, 2004)

any chance of a map of the network?


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

MZN show a map with de Highway network of Argentina!


----------



## DaDvD (Nov 1, 2004)

:eek2: Impressive!! Please post a map of Buenos Aires' HIghways!


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

*driving on the freeway!! - Buenos Aires' north suburbs!*

Enjoy the pictures of the freeway and its views!


----------



## EdZed (Mar 29, 2005)

Wow I must say that is one nice freeway, very wide. doesn't seem too busy what time of day was it?


----------



## DaDvD (Nov 1, 2004)

Great motorway!


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

Amazing


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

love argentina


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

who said argentina is a develping country? i think it's developed.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Superb Expressways!


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

Excellent highways, I didn't expect to see such beautiful highways. Thanks for the photos kay:


----------



## Promiscuous Boy (Aug 3, 2006)

wow, this is really amazing, probably the best-looking highways in Latin America and they're HUGE! Great infrastructure you guys have over there!


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

great highways in argentinia. a lot better than the germany highways.


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

Great highways! Some of them are really *wide*. Indeed reminds me of our own highway 401 in Toronto.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Wowwwwwww... Impressive


----------



## jsogdi (Oct 31, 2006)

Argentina is one of the greatest countries int the world. It has a history of fantastic wealth, and in the first 1-2 of the 20th century was one of the most prosperous countries (per capita GDP on par or exceeding the USA), unfortunately, after WWII there proceeded to be a simultaneous takeoff for the USA and a few tragic economic crises for Argentina with excessive Import Substituting Industrialization and excessive misguided state control of the economy, culminating in the greatest tragedy, the 1980's debt crisis. Still, since the last economic crisis, Argentina has had surging economic growth that is quite comparable to China. It is one of the most beautiful countries in the world in terms of nature, cities (like Cordoba), and people (hot women). It is wonderful to see more of this country that is currently resolving many of its tragic economic misfortunes and rising to prominence once more.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

It's really impressive! Las autovias tienen muchísimos carriles, es sorprendente!


----------



## UrbanFanatic! (Jul 5, 2005)

Nice highways of Buenos Aires.. What about if you show us pictures of highways in other cities of Argentina? And also that bridge of Rosario and the tunnel that passes that river, in Santa Fe, I think.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Cincurvalation highway -San Juan


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

Panamericana Highway


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Route 22 in neuquen


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Entrance


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

subfluvial tunnel Parana-Santa Fe


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

25 de mayo highway


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Nueve de julio Ave.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Rush hour the nigth


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Hmm, a lot of googled pics, but are there no road enthusiasts in Argentina that take pictures of the roads themselves?


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

if any are in the thread of Argentina
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1053447


----------



## MrAkumana (Dec 5, 2009)

Random pics without some information are kind of boring after a while... Let's try to put on this thread also usefull information about developments as well as updates on motorway construction just as it is done on all the other country threads. I did a post about the status of motorway construction a couple of days ago. I'm currently spending some weeks in Argentina and taking a lot of pics of highways, I will post them shortly along general info of each road. by the way, I was suprised to see most of the roads on very good conditions, except for certain sections on the suburbus of big cities.
I was able to drive at a somewhat steady 120-130 km-h most of the time, something unexpected if you don't have a motorway.

The argentinian forum is ok, but it's in spanish, so non spanish speakers won't understand it (online translations are quite horrible for the kind of relaxed writing that is used there)... The great thing about this english language forum is that you can get updated information from every country in the world without knowing the local language... (I speak spanish, but if I ask for information on about, let's say, Russia and somebody recomends me to check the russian forum it won't be of much help...)

Let's make an effort and put this thread on the same quality level of the motorway threads from other countries!


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

MrAkumana said:


> Random pics without some information are kind of boring after a while... Let's try to put on this thread also usefull information about developments as well as updates on motorway construction just as it is done on all the other country threads. I did a post about the status of motorway construction a couple of days ago. I'm currently spending some weeks in Argentina and taking a lot of pics of highways, I will post them shortly along general info of each road. by the way, I was suprised to see most of the roads on very good conditions, except for certain sections on the suburbus of big cities.
> I was able to drive at a somewhat steady 120-130 km-h most of the time, something unexpected if you don't have a motorway.
> 
> The argentinian forum is ok, but it's in spanish, so non spanish speakers won't understand it (online translations are quite horrible for the kind of relaxed writing that is used there)... The great thing about this english language forum is that you can get updated information from every country in the world without knowing the local language... (I speak spanish, but if I ask for information on about, let's say, Russia and somebody recomends me to check the russian forum it won't be of much help...)
> ...


Thanks for doing that for months that there was a post


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

*[ARG] General Paz Avenue*

Avenida General Paz (official name Ruta Nacional A001 - National Route A001) is a beltway freeway surrounding the city of Buenos Aires. Roughly following the boundary between the city and Buenos Aires Province, it is one of the few motorways in Argentina that is toll-free. It carries three lanes of traffic in each direction during most of its length, and five lanes between the Pan-American Highway and the Río de la Plata. There are feeder roads in both directions and there are service areas along its length, usually with a gas station and fast food restaurants.


*History*

Federal law number 2,089 of 1887 established the limits of the city of Buenos Aires, including the Partidos of Belgrano and San José de Flores. In Article 6 it declared that a road was to be built to delimit these with the city of Buenos Aires. Due to the plan of drawing straight lines for the road, an exchange of land was made between the Capital Federal and Buenos Aires Province.

Named after José María Paz, the freeway was designed by Pascual Palazzo and construction was directed by José María Zaballa Carbó. It was the first freeway built in the country. The crossings with the most important avenues were grade-separated; more minor cross-streets were served with traffic circles. The road had four lanes, two on each direction and lateral feeder streets of one lane on each side. The pavement was made of reinforced concrete.

Work was started on June 8, 1937, and the freeway was opened to the public on July 5, 1941. In the 1970s the roundabout on Avenida del Libertador was replaced by an interchange

In 1996 the road was modernized and fully grade-separated, widening the road to three lanes on each direction and two feeder streets with two lanes each. To facilitate traffic it was decided that the colectivo bus lines travelled on these feeder roads, except the express service buses, which stop on these feeders. These streets have speed bumps of limit speed to.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Old exchangers (1965)
Northern Access:









Richieri Highway:









J. B. Justo Ave.:









Labrador Ave.:










*1978*:
Northern Access:









Richieri higway:









J. B. Justo Ave.:









Labrador Ave.:









*Pictures of General Paz, from the distributor with the Northern Access to the distributor with the West Access
*
0- Travel map









1- Starting with the northern access.









2-









3-









4-









5-









6- 









7- 









8-









9-









10-









11-









12-









13- Electronic billboards.









14- 









15- 









16-


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Bonus Access Northern


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Routes!


D.FacundoC said:


> *Mendoza*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Au de circunvalacion villa mercedes San Luis


Emi Ang said:


>


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Autopista Bs As- Cordoba


Aioria_Sky said:


> *Fotos de la Au. de hace 2 dias a la altura de San Marcos, entre Bell Ville y Leones...
> 
> espero les guste porque las saque a los apurones!
> 
> ...


----------



## MrAkumana (Dec 5, 2009)

Yes! what a lame newpaper, Chriszwolle put the photo the argentinean newspaper used... but it was not a photo of the actual motorway but just a random pic that must had googled the graphic designer of the newspaper... and yes, it's an spanish motorway.

In regards to the Santa Fe - Parana autovia even being a link between 2 capital cities it's more of a very urban expressway than anything else, as both cities are very close, there are a lot of towns along the route and most people living there think of them as a single metropolitan area. There are plans to build a real motorway to completely by pass Santa Fe and Parana by the south of both cities (linking Santo Tome and La Picasa) but it's not yet approved.

------------------
------------------

*In other argentinean news, this is the list of upcoming openings of motorways:*
(information and photos come from the argentinean Skycrapercity forum, local newspapers and/or Firestone Atlas de Rutas 2010. All dates should be considered tentative. All of them are conversions to 2x2 of old 1x1 national routes)

*- Villa Mercedes - Arizona: 256 kms ---> Late 2011*
(((It will continue to the south, what google maps incorrectly shows as National Road 148 from Villa Mercedes to Villa del Merlo, but that nowdays it's actually a full motorway and renamed Provincial Motorway 55, the picture below it's from this motorway)))






--------------

*Trelew - Puerto Madryn: 71 kms -----> at some point of 2011*
(((It will incluide also the Trelew bypass and continue 12 kms north beyond Puerto Madryn. *It will be the southernmost motorway in the word.* -There is actually a short (26 km) motorway entering Rio Gallegos, but it's more urban in nature. Pic below shows contruction progress on early 2010)))







--------------

*Santa Fe/Santo Tome - San Francisco/Frontera : 136 kms -----> May 2011 *
(((according to local newspapers it's over 85% finished and althought it's a bit delayed from the original Dec 2010 opening date, the construction speed was quite good: 3 years. Pic below show construction works on late 2009)))







--------------

*Zarate/Buenos Aires - Paso de los Libres/Brazil border: 450 kms -----> Late 2011 - Mid 2012*
(((the first 100 kms Zarate - Gualeguaychú are already on service. Heavy construction on the rest, including some complex by passes to cities and towns. Pic below of one of them )))








----------

*Also on the works:

Parana - Concordia/Uruguay Border : 230 kms -----> Late 2013
(((status: tender proposals opened on Sept 2010, decision pending))) 

Cipoletti-Neuquen-Plottier-Arroyito metro area bypass: 50 kms aprox ---> 2011-2012
(((under construction)))*


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

Those photos suggest that it's dual carriageway rather than full-flex motorway. The existing entry of Rio Gallegos is exactly that, too. Nonetheless, it's great to see some pictures of Argentine motorways. It's a country I'd love to add to my website about motorway signage across the world.


----------



## MrAkumana (Dec 5, 2009)

-Pino- said:


> Those photos suggest that it's dual carriageway rather than full-flex motorway. The existing entry of Rio Gallegos is exactly that, too. Nonetheless, it's great to see some pictures of Argentine motorways. It's a country I'd love to add to my website about motorway signage across the world.


Yes, that's correct. technically speaking all them are dual carriageway, upgrades of existing highways. However argentinean traffic density and scattered population end up on the advantages of a full motorway being very limited, since you can drive fast and safely on the dualcarrigeways, which usually have a 130 km/h speed limit. Even most of the 1x1 highways have little traffic and were built avoiding towns and with non sharp turns, so you can drive fast and safely most of the time (speed limit on them is usually 110 km/h -- although the average car goes at 130-140 km/h---).

(That said, allow me to state that of course there are still several pretty dangerous highways with way too much traffic on which upgrades to 2x2 are extremely necesary. But they made only 5-10% of the total amount).

Full-flex long distance motorways there are only the following in Argentina: Buenos Aires-Rosario, Rosario-Santa Fe and Cordoba-Rosario. There is also a great number of urban and semi urban motorways on a radio of 100 kms of the Buenos Aires metropolitan area.


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

Fully agree that there is no need to upgrade many roads in rural Argentina beyond dual carriageway. If an upgrade to dual carriageway is at all needed. 

The point about technically being a motorway is more important for the bragging rights as to who has the World's southernmost motorway. Around Dunedin, New Zealand, there is a formal motorway that is more to the South than Trelew - Puerto Madryn. But it is an urban route only, much like the dual carriageway in Rio Gallegos. A good contender for the Southernmost continuous route at motorway standard may be CH-5 running up to Puerto Montt.

In other words, it's all about the definitions you use


----------



## nex (Jul 22, 2005)

Maybe this map(a) can help fill the gaps, its from 2008
Just outline all those projects in study, under construction and finished.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Oh, just a 14.6 MB map 

Great quality though.

Is the Buenos Aires - Mar del Plata motorway a real Autopista or more like an expressway?


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

^^ It's mostly just a divided highway/dual carriageway with a short stretch of autopista near the outskirts of Buenos Aires.


----------



## ngfede (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi people, I can put this map, its about the perfect model of highways in Argentina, its a law in project (delayed), *so it's not the actual state of highways but how it will be in the future*.

Actually most of that highways are common roads of 2 ways

Some of this highways finished, these are:
half AU9 (Buenos Aires-Córdoba) - completed will link Córdoba to the north with Bolivia
AU2 (Buenos Aires-Mar del Plata)
half AU19 (Santa Fe-Córdoba)
half of AU7 (Buenos Aires-Mendoza-Santiago de Chile)
and AU14 called Mercosur highway is in construction finished next year -2012-) Buenos Aires-Uruguayana (Brazil direct connection)

The main connections are planned to be highways in the next years, and the following are AU8, AU22, AU34 (or AU9 north)

Total highways pojected: 15.533 kms.










Also, there are a road, not highway because its phisically impossible, National Route Nº40 (marked as red line in the map) connecting with the country's northernmost city (La Quiaca, Jujuy province, borderline with Bolivia), with the southern most Río Gallegos, travelling in parallel way with chain mountains Los Andes. About 5.200 Kms. Map here

In the moment which all highways will be finnished, that day will be the moment in which the country start the way of the real development.
Chile, Bolivia, Argentina, Uruguay, Paraguay and Brasil will be sucsessfully connected and the zone can be enhanced significantly :cheers:

regards


----------



## MrAkumana (Dec 5, 2009)

ngfede said:


> Hi people, I can put this map, its about the perfect model of highways in Argentina, its a law in project (delayed), *so it's not the actual state of highways but how it will be in the future*.


This project has been under study for at least 20 years now and was never even been a govermental proposal but just a private one... However from time to time always someone posts it on forums and confuses people. 

I don't think it will be ever approved. Let's better focus the thread on actual projects and constructions. Some of these motorways are extremely unlikely to be built over our lifetimes (such as the one on Patagonia south of Trelew) and others not on the plan are already under construction (Parana-Concordia) or finished (Villa Mercedes - Arizona -opened this week-)... So it really makes no sense to post it. It's not really helpful beyond what you said: imagining what would be an ideal motorway network for Argentina in order to develop the country.

The 14.6 M map posted by Nex is good, I will mark motorways under constrution and tendered later today on it.


----------



## MrAkumana (Dec 5, 2009)

Just as promised the status of argentininean motorway network *as of today*

The map I made has very up to date information, including motorways opened this week just like Villa Mercedes - Arizona (256 km) and/or just tendered as Cordoba-San Francisco and Parana-Concordia.

Color guides:

*BLUE ----->* full motorway with grade separations. 

*WHITE/PINK ---->* 2x2 dual carriage expressway with some grade separations and some same level crossings. No sharp turns, and mostly 130 km/h speed limit.

*GREEN ----->* motorway or 2x2 dual carriage expressway under construction

*YELLOW ----->* motorway or 2x2 dual carriage expressway with tender in process


*Note: this is all real information as of today, no plans or political promises.* Check the full map as some motorways are very far apart from one another and on some unexpected places.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

> including motorways opened this week just like Villa Mercedes - Arizona (256 km)


Can you tell us some more about that? What's the official name / number of this Autopista? And what are the specs? According to diariouno this road cost 512 million pesos (that's € 340 000 per kilometer, for reference) which sounds incredibly cheap to me, even taking the very favorable terrain into account.


----------



## MrAkumana (Dec 5, 2009)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Can you tell us some more about that? What's the official name / number of this Autopista? And what are the specs? According to diariouno this road cost 512 million pesos (that's € 340 000 per kilometer, for reference) which sounds incredibly cheap to me, even taking the very favorable terrain into account.


The amount is correct. According to argentinean newspapers the average amount of motorway building in Argentina it's currently around AR$ 3 millon / km. But somehow San Luis Province (the goverment that built that motorway -Argentina it's a federal state-) is able to construct motorways for just around AR$ 2 millons/ km. This secondary province with a population of 430.000 has an incredible 800 km of motorways, almost 40% of the total argentinean interurban motorway network according to some sources, (Argentina has a population of 40 millon).

In regards to the price it must be taken into account that these kind of motorways don't have hard shoulders (or shoulders at all...) and sometimes the "motorway building" consist on just building a paralel highway to the existing one and adding some bridges and city bypasses... 

The name of the Villa Mercedes - Arizona motorway is "Autopista por la paz del mundo ("For World Peace" Motorway... :nuts: ).
It's actually an upgrade from an existing highway, the RP 55 (each province in Argentina has their own RP (Ruta Provincial - provincial road) and it's likely that other provinces have an RP 55 too... and it's hard to tell one from another... :bash: In signs it's likely to be called Autopista Provincial 55.

It's a 2x2 dual carriage expressway with some grade crossings, 130 km/h speed limit (not enforced, 150-160 km/h it's a common speed on argentinean motorways) and some level crossings. No toll. The main reason for building this motorway were to favor tourism in San Luis area and to serve as a alternative for trucks and cars going south (Neuquen area, Patagonia area) from Cordoba area (the second largest argentinean city).


----------



## ngfede (Jan 13, 2011)

MrAkumana,
why you consider with pink colour autopista Nº7, you only have a sanitary control stop in Mendoza limit with San Luis (Desaguadero), but from Mendoza to Villa Mercedes I don't remember any level crossing or anything interfering the main road.

About the map it's correct, I visited last month the 4 central provinces (Buenos Aires, Córdoba, San Luis and Mendoza) and I confirm the map and his road status.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## snowland (Aug 20, 2011)

Nearby Buenos Aires


----------



## daneo (Jun 16, 2008)

Awesome, this thread should get a lot more attention, and especially: more pictures!

Where can we find 8 laned highways in Argentina? Just in Mendoza and B.A, right?


----------



## snowland (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm not sure if they have 8 laned highways in Mendoza... I'd say 6. Remember Argentina's a very centralized country (not the most although in South America).

I agree we should take care of this thread, but the fact is that it isn't easy to find great photos... I'll try to help it a bit more.


----------



## snowland (Aug 20, 2011)

*Circunvalación de Cordoba* 

It's a pretty old freeway in the city of Cordoba. Now they restarted its expansion.


----------



## JuanCA.- (Oct 4, 2011)

^^En Rosario hay obras no? 


I like so much the Panamerican Highway!


----------



## snowland (Aug 20, 2011)

*Rosario*




























































Its Circunvalación is getting a 3rd new lane.​


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Mendoza City*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*San Juan*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Cordoba*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*San Juan*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Rio Gallegos


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*San Juan*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Buenos Aires


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

reminds me of toronto and montreal


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Google maps suggests Buenos Aires (Argentina)<->Santiago (Chile) drive time is 18 hours :nuts:

Better to fly instead :lol:


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Buenos Aires


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

Highways in San Luis province.


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

the second highway looks so urban...


----------



## Wild3r (Jul 21, 2009)

Nacho, la ante-ultima no es no de Argentina. Yo diria que es España.


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

Second pic is actually Potrero de los Funes race track.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Wild3r said:


> Nacho, la ante-ultima no es no de Argentina. Yo diria que es España.


Inglés, por favor.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ Yeah, the Falklands :lol::rofl:

I bet you'd like that...


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

San Miguel de Tucumán





















Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Buenos Aires has a great urban highways network! Is it possible to see a map with all highways in BA metropolitan area?


----------



## tonylondon (Jul 1, 2011)

Who has better motorways Argentina or Brassil ??? thnx


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Cordoba*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Mendoza



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Cordoba


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*San Salvador de Jujuy*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

San Miguel de Tucumán





















Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Map Update*

Red: Highways Green Highways
Blue: Motorways
Green Highways / Motorways in bidding
*Yellow: Highways / Motorways under construction*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Córdoba


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Trelew


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Highway Buenos Aires - La Plata*








( Mapa )


----------



## and802 (Jul 14, 2009)

RN 40

somewhere between Rio Mayo and El Calafete 






























RN 7

from Mendoza towards Chilean border
















































and the most important attribute of Argentina


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Fantastic the last pic!


----------



## Neverworld (Sep 4, 2011)

Joseph85 said:


> Trelew


What is the use of the road on the right side of this picture?


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

Wonderful highway network.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Highway on Mendoza*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Highways On San Juan*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Highway San Miguel de Tucuman in motorbike*






http://www.lagaceta.com.ar/nota/515...ometros-hora-tucuman-subio-video-youtube.html


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

^^
Great video Joseph...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Highways On San Juan*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*San Luis*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Autobahn Resistencia - Corrientes



















































Fuente


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Santa Fe*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Salta*


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*RN14 Autovía*

Widening of RN14 to a 2x2 autovía is almost finished. This would make the autovía part over 560 kilometers long.

http://www.diarioelargentino.com.ar...utovia-de-la-rn-14-concluira-en-este-semestre


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

San Miguel de Tucumán



















Fuente: Ingeco K


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

San Miguel de Tucumán


----------



## daneo (Jun 16, 2008)

the state of the Tucuman ring is really pathetic, i drove there last september and at a given point it wasn't possible to drive faster than 50 km p/h because of the holes and the prolapsed concrete plates. at the other hand, the Mendoza highways have the same standard as here in western europe.


----------



## el_tucumano (Sep 19, 2009)

daneo said:


> the state of the Tucuman ring is really pathetic, i drove there last september and at a given point it wasn't possible to drive faster than 50 km p/h because of the holes and the prolapsed concrete plates. at the other hand, the Mendoza highways have the same standard as here in western europe.


Sorry to hear that, however I agree with you. The city ring was never mantained since it was finished in the mid 80s and it's in horrible state. However now it is being repaved and will have several new overpasses. Here the new plans.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Today's banner features the Puente Rosario-Victoria in Rosario. Although the name of this bridge implies a 60 kilometer bridge, the actual cable-stayed bridge is 4100 meter total span, including a main span of 330 meters. The clearance below is 50 meters. The bridge opened on 22 May 2003. It's a toll road, the tolls for a passenger car are $ 9 for the entire 60 kilometer link.

Most maps show the link as an expressway or autovía, but in reality only the main bridge and approaches on the Rosario side has 4 lanes, the vast majority of the 60 kilometer link has 2 lanes.


Rosario vista desde Granaderos Baigorria by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

^^ Two lanes but possibly 4 in a future 

Zarate-Brazo Largo was built in the same way


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

wrong thread


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

wrong thread


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

wrong thread

Sorry


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

I(L)WTC said:


> ^^ Two lanes but possibly 4 in a future
> 
> Zarate-Brazo Largo was built in the same way


Corrientes - Resistencia it similarly


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

San Salvador de Jujuy


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

General Paz Avenue highway, which separates the Autonomos City of Buenos Aires from it's metropolitan area and from Buenos Aires Province:


----------



## Salvatierra (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi there!!:hi: , I want to show you some aerial pics of the Autovía provincial 3, a new dual carriageway in San Luis Province.

Enjoy!!



























































































Credits to N_P who found the photos.

http://agenciasanluis.com/notas/2013/04/el-gobierno-inaugura-un-nuevo-tramo-de-la-autopista-25-de-mayo/


----------



## kuartetoklash (Sep 2, 2007)

This is Argentina: Motorways where nobody lives, and collapsed ordinary roads in the most populous regions ...


----------



## Salvatierra (Feb 23, 2011)

^^

Sadly it's true, do you want to hear something funny? Do you know why this highway was made in a provincial route and no in the national road a few miles west? The province of San Luis got tired of ask to National Roads the authorization to build the second carriageway in the RN 146, so the local authorities decided to build it in that secondary route.hno:


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Must take into account that the tip is to host the Pan American Games, are leaving the province in good condition


----------



## Salvatierra (Feb 23, 2011)

Mmmmmh this theard needs a bit of kindness...

I'll show you some recently-finished parts of highway 14, also known as ''Ruta Mesopotámica'' (Mesopotamic Road), which has a length of 1,127 km (700 mi).

But first a map.



Tonu said:


> ^^
> Green: finished
> Red: U/C
> Simple circles: tract limits
> Concentric circles: main cities.


These are some photos taked by *dieturk*,(no, it's not what you're thinking :lol, of Ubajai in the trench viaduct, it seems pretty oversized in comparison with the town but i think it works anyway.:lol:












dieturk said:


> Fotos que saqué el pasado 20 de junio.
> 
> Viaducto en trinchera en Ubajaí


And these are some pics of the highway near Gualeguaychú city, taken by *Jaguar*.



Jaguar said:


> Les dejo unas cuantas fotos de hoy, del tramo entre el puente de la ruta a Villa Elisa hasta la zona de Gualeguaychú, taken by *Jaguar*.
> 
> 01-
> 
> ...


As you see in some parts the roads are covered by asphalt and some other are roads of concrete, it's a test too see what material responds better to the particular geography of the area (basically more humid and with a less-resistant ground).


If you want to see the whole highway sistem of Argentina, i'll recomend you this map made with Google Earth.

Texts are in spanish, but basically the color code is this:

Red: Highway

Dark Orange: Highways U/C.

Yellow: We call them ''autovías'' they are dual carriageways but with non-controlled entries, and intersections usually are roundabouts.

Light Orange: Dual carriageway U/C.

Dark Green:four-lane road .

light green: four-lane road road U/C.

Credits to JL1822 who made the map.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

kuartetoklash said:


> This is Argentina: Motorways where nobody lives, and collapsed ordinary roads in the most populous regions ...


Similar to Spain: roads and railways to nowhere :lol:


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Salvatierra said:


> If you want to see the whole highway sistem of Argentina, i'll recomend you this map made with Google Earth.
> 
> Texts are in spanish, but basically the color code is this:
> 
> ...


Nice! :cheers:


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Beautiful picture!










Monte Fitz Roy, Patagonia, Argentina


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Complete videos of the 25 de Mayo and Dellepiane, both highways inside the federal district of the city of Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Video of the Ricchieri highway, the continuation of the 25 de Mayo and Dellepiane highways, and at the same time the highway who goes to the Ezeiza International Airport:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The West Access, who goes from the west of the federal district of Buenos Aires to the metropolitan area and to the city of Luján:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The General Paz Avenue/Highway, who separates the federal district of the metropolitan area of Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The Cañuelas highway and some shots of the Route 3 in the Buenos Aires Province:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Avenida General Paz in Buenos Aires has been partially widened to eight lanes.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The Buenos Aires - La Plata highway:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The Illia, Cantilo, and Lugones highways in the city of Buenos Aires (Federal District):


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The 9 of July ("9 de Julio") highway:


----------



## broken0099 (Jun 20, 2014)

It seems that Argentina is now available on Google Street View!


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

^^ 'bout time! Let's see what they got


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Highway 23


Fitz Roy and Cerro Torre by Frank Kehren, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^
:drool:

The Fitz Roy is one of the most impressive mountains in the world.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Video of the new National Route 150 (it's in Spanish):






And another one on the renovation of Tucuman Province's Provincial Route 307:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The Buenos Aires - Mar del Plata freeway (Route 2):


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Next page ->


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Provincial Route C45, Córdoba Province

Duplication between Alta Gracia and National Route 36

Google Maps














































http://prensa.cba.gov.ar/obra-publica/se-esta-duplicando-la-calzada-de-la-ruta-c45/​


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The next phase of widening of Avenida General Paz, the Buenos Aires Ring Road, was completed today. The section between Avenida San Martín and Acceso Oeste has four lanes in each direction now. The segment between Acceso Norte and Avenida San Martín was widened last year.

http://www.clarin.com/ciudades/Inauguraron-General-Paz-Acceso-Oeste_0_1444055769.html

That means there are now eight lanes between Acceso Norte and Acceso Oeste. The average traffic in 2008 was 210,000 - 240,000 vehicles per day, so even with eight lanes it is still overloaded.


----------



## Benyo (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

The duplication works in the National Route 36 (Between Córdoba and Río Cuarto, Córdoba Province) will be finished in February 2016


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Map of all highways and dual carriageways I did on Google Maps


----------



## MrAkumana (Dec 5, 2009)

Yilku1 said:


> Map of all highways and dual carriageways I did on Google Maps


Good map!

But you should translate Autopista as Motorway (not highway).

And I think you should get rid of the dual carriages you marked on the Buenos Aires metro area. Most of them are just avenues full of traffic lights. They can't be considered any kind of fast route.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The hgue *Pan-American Highway* in Buenos Aires:


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Presidente Perón Highway, Buenos Aires Province

Google Maps​


dieturk said:


> A la altura de Marcos paz desde un vuelo de Aerolíneas Argentinas.


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

National Route 105, Misiones Province
Duplication between Posadas and San José (red line)










https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruta_Nacional_105_(Argentina)



















http://misionesonline.net/2015/12/02/avanzan-a-buen-ritmo-las-obras-en-la-autovia-de-la-ruta-105/​


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

National Route 9, Jujuy Province
Duplication between Jujuy and Yala

Google Maps



JuyTut said:


> Lo que dejan


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

what's the info/schedule on Lujan's Mercedes Bypass?


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

NFZANMNIM said:


> what's the info/schedule on Lujan's Mercedes Bypass?


Nothing :dunno:

There was a problem with National University of Luján because they didn't want to cede their campus but I think the problem is now solved


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

National Route A019, Córdoba Ring Road

White: Existing ring road
Red: New highway to be built
Dotted: Plans for a new ring road

Works should start in March 2016 and last 2 years










http://www.cadena3.com/contenido/20...palme-de-El-Tropezon-y-Spilimbergo-155850.asp










http://www.lavoz.com.ar/ciudadanos/el-cierre-del-arco-noroeste-costara-2200-millones​


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

^^ Looks like the road will have motorway or expressway standard, won't it?


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

^^ It seems


----------



## Benyo (Oct 28, 2014)

*National Route 52 to the salinas grandes*


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Today was signed the feasibility study for the international bridge between Monte Caseros (Argentina) – Bella Unión (Uruguay), in 210 days we will know the results

Macri today met with the governor of Cordoba and announced new road works for the province:

* Finish the ring road of Córdoba
* Finish the Camino de Altas Cumbres
* RN 8: Río Cuarto - Santa Catalina dual carriageway
* RN 9: Córdoba - Totoral dual carriageway
* RN 19: Córdoba - San Francisco dual carriageway
* RN 36: Córdoba - Río Cuarto dual carriageway
* RN 158: Río Cuarto - Villa María dual carriageway

* RN 38: Costa Azul bypas and new bridge over the San Roque Lake:



















http://www.lavoz.com.ar/un-puente-cruzara-el-lago-san-roque



JL1822 said:


>


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

National Route 8

Pergamino Bypass










Parada Robles










https://www.facebook.com/guillermodietrich/posts/1018172818246571​


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^

Great news for the north area of the Province of Buenos Aires.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Next page ->


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The Route 41 of the Buenos Aires Province, from *San Andrés de Giles* to *San Antonio de Areco*:


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

National Route 36, Córdoba Province
Duplication between Córdoba and Río Cuarto

The route is 63% comlete. In March are going to complete another 20 km, and the rest in September

Completed sections in red:










http://www.lavoz.com.ar/ciudadanos/...a-autovia-cordoba-rio-cuarto?cx_level=flujo_1​


----------



## Alex Roney (Apr 22, 2007)

Any plans to integrate Northern cities of Salta, Tucuman and Santiago del Estero with each other? They seem awfully isolated and the distance would seem to allow a dual carriageway. What about connecting Mendoza with Buenos Aires?


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

^^ There are plans, but nothing serious

Mendoza-Buenos Aires is the most advanced with a duplication between Luján and Junín. Between Mendoza and Justo Daract (San Luis-Córdoba province border) is already duplicated.


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

National Route 34, Santa Fe Province
Duplication works between Angélica and Susana



MaritoBCN said:


> [...]


Google Maps​


MaritoBCN said:


> [...]


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

There seems to be a lot of 'duplication' projects, but not as many fully access-controlled autopistas, right?


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

Argentina's geography looks very similar to the middle part of the United States and Canada. Flat, large family owned farms, everything is a big grid. The kind of trees are similar too. Even the towns are laid out the same- again a grid with a railroad flanked by grain elevators in the middle. A handful of larger towns spaced about 30 minutes apart and a few small places surrounding them.

Having a large network of 4 lane highways might be good enough, just as it is good enough for Nebraska or Saskatchewan.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

That's right. Except for the population size, it shares those characteristics. Actually, both the USA and Argentina did grow in a similar way in the 19th Century. The big difference is that the US populated the West Coast and then connected it with the East Coast, also creating new cities inbetween, while Argentina grew from the center of the country to the North and specially to the South, conquering the region of the Patagonia and also a strategic part of the lands of the Antarctica. While the US somehow distributed the population on the huge amount of land they had (both Argentina and the US have some of the biggest extensions of the world), Argentina grew mostly on the axis of the cities of Buenos Aires, Rosaria, and Córdoba. That's where the most-used 4-lane highways are. There's also a new ambitious masterplan for the next couple of years, the "Plan Belgrano", who aims to create bigger routes, along with the restoration of the old freigh Rail Lines, to revitalize the North of the country.


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> There seems to be a lot of 'duplication' projects, but not as many fully access-controlled autopistas, right?


Yes. I think is because several factors:


Cheaper. You have to build 1 carriageway instead of 2. You don't have to build interchanges
Density. Between 2 large cities you have a lot of smaller towns. With a roundabout is enough, because there is not too much traffic going into the towns.


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

Yilku1 said:


> National Route A019, Córdoba Ring Road
> Works should start in March 2016 and last 2 years


Have works been started on time, is the new road under construction now? Any news?

*RNA19:* Cordoba-Tropezon – Cordoba-Santa Cecilia ~6km (March 2016 to 2018) – ? – map


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

^^ The construction is delayed


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

National Route 5, Buenos Aires Province
Duplication works in Luján



















http://lagacetadeloeste.com.ar/2016...n-rn-5-con-acceso-oeste-anunciadas-por-macri/



mardan500 said:


> Trabajos en la conexion de la RN5 con Acceso Oeste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

National Route 8, Buenos Aires Province
Duplication works between San Antonio de Areco and Capilla del Señor

Google Maps​


mardan500 said:


> Foto de hoy, segun tw
> 
> RN8
> 
> ...





mardan500 said:


> Foto de Dietrich hoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

National Route 16, Chaco Province
Duplication works between Resistencia and Makallé

Google Maps





























http://www.diarionorte.com/article/...-con-el-puente-sobre-las-vias-del-ferrocarril​


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

La Noria overpass
Works between Buenos Aires and Lomas de Zamora

Google Maps










https://twitter.com/minsaurralde/status/735835927386324995




























https://twitter.com/MunicipioLdeZ/status/738372557846482944​


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

MichiH said:


> Have works been started on time, is the new road under construction now? Any news?
> 
> *RNA19:* Cordoba-Tropezon – Cordoba-Santa Cecilia ~6km (March 2016 to 2018) – ? – map


Now the construction companies are know, and Córdoba province took debt by $725 million to finance the contruction

They should start soon™


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

National Route 36, Córdoba Province
Los Cóndores bypass

Google Maps


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

National Route 8, Buenos Aires Province
Between San Antonio de Areco and Parada Robles

Google Maps



NachoGB said:


> Mucho movimiento hoy en el tramo Areco - Fátima: todo el trayecto un continuo de operarios y máquinas trabajando, a este ritmo terminan esa parte antes de las elecciones del 2017.
> 
> Subo dos fotos, pero llamaba la atención el nivel de actividad.


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

On Wednesday President Macri inaugurated the construction works in the highway of the National Route 7 between Junin and Chacabuco. It should be finished between 2018/2019

Google Maps


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Next page ->


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Highway of the Tucuman City*

CIR4 DIr6QbnW0AA9ZH3 by Adrian Strukov, en Flickr

CIR5 DIrzOA4W4AMIgMV by Adrian Strukov, en Flickr

CIR6 DIrzODKWsAAve8B by Adrian Strukov, en Flickr

CIR7 DIrzOA5XUAA4kz4 by Adrian Strukov, en Flickr

CIR2 DIr6QbpXUAcFFIo by Adrian Strukov, en Flickr

CIR3 DIr6Qd5XUAEnGvN by Adrian Strukov, en Flickr


----------



## 8166UY (Nov 19, 2011)

That looks all unexpectedly poor. If someone said to me that I was looking at Uganda, it would have believed him. Do I have wrong expectations for Argentina (after seeing pictures of Patagonia and Buenos Aires) or is it an exceptionally poor region?


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

8166UY said:


> That looks all unexpectedly poor. If someone said to me that I was looking at Uganda, it would have believed him. Do I have wrong expectations for Argentina (after seeing pictures of Patagonia and Buenos Aires) or is it an exceptionally poor region?


It is a very poor part of one of our poorest provinces, but if you think you wont find poverty in Buenos Aires or Patagonia you are beeing naive. You can find areas like those all over latinamerica, the difference is usually in %. I would say yes, you have wrong expectations.


----------



## Salvatierra (Feb 23, 2011)

8166UY said:


> That looks all unexpectedly poor. If someone said to me that I was looking at Uganda, it would have believed him. Do I have wrong expectations for Argentina (after seeing pictures of Patagonia and Buenos Aires) or is it an exceptionally poor region?


Well from the eyes of a dutch every country with a per capita income bellow something like U$ 25.000 most look incredibly poor, i think you need some perspective kid, for better or worse, there aren't much countries out there better than yours economically speaking, add aesthetics, architecture an urban planning to the mixture and third world countries start looking like hell...

Man, somethimes i feel bad because i think we don't get much attention on the international forums, but if this is what we are going to get, well, i would rather preffer not having any attention at all... :lol:


Some Pics of the ongoing upgrade of the RN 8, outside Pergamino, Buenos Aires prov.



Cramer said:


> Fotones de la RN8!
> 
> https://twitter.com/JavierJiguacel/status/880756406282067968


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

Salvatierra said:


> Well from the eyes of a dutch every country with a per capita income bellow something like U$ 25.000 most look incredibly poor, i think you need some perspective kid, for better or worse, there aren't much countries out there better than yours economically speaking, add aesthetics, architecture an urban planning to the mixture and third world countries start looking like hell...
> 
> Man, somethimes i feel bad because i think we don't get much attention on the international forums, but if this is what we are going to get, well, i would rather preffer not having any attention at all... :lol:


But it's a bit unusual, since Argentina was one of the world's richest countries for many years and certainly on a par with NL, well ahead of Spain or Germany or Austria, even up to say, 1960, which is probably still "in the head" of many foreigners. It's just that Argentina seems to be consistently governed by a line of idiots intent on screwing up its economy, at which they've proved highly successful. :nuts:


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

Kanadzie said:


> But it's a bit unusual, since Argentina was one of the world's richest countries for many years and certainly on a par with NL, well ahead of Spain or Germany or Austria, even up to say, 1960, which is probably still "in the head" of many foreigners. It's just that Argentina seems to be consistently governed by a line of idiots intent on screwing up its economy, at which they've proved highly successful. :nuts:


Argentina is not a poor country. However, it's a very unequal one. In Argentina, as well as in many other Latin American countries, there are very rich people and very, very poor people. And it has been like that since the Spanish disembarked in America and started shaping a society divided between conquerors and conquered. Argentina has a Gini of 42.7, which makes it the 123rd most equal country in the world; however, it's the 62nd richest country. Its neighbour Chile has an even more unequal distribution of wealth with a Gini of 50.5 (160th) an a GDP per capita higher than Argentina (55th). So saying that a South American country is rich or poor by looking at a picture is pointless.

And unlike Nigeria or Senegal, you can't really say that the wealthy are a lucky few. There are many Argentinian people that have a standard of living similar to that in Europe. However, the high inequality means that there are also a lot of poor people.


----------



## 8166UY (Nov 19, 2011)

I do understand that the Netherlands is an exception. But still in countries I've been to like Ukraine there weren't many town that consisted out of shacks. And indeed, I do know that the wealth of the Argentina population isn't all that bad (globally, and leaving the state debt aside). Was mostly surprised that on that pictures it is that uniformly poor, which I usually only see from outskirts from cities in Brazil, Columbia, African or some south Asian countries.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

RP 23, Patagonia, Argentina by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Salvatierra (Feb 23, 2011)

We are currently executing close to 1200km of dual carriageways / Motorways, Source.

This is the fastest expansion rate that our network has experimented ever, it has been estimated that the concrete production of the entire country would not be able to keep up with the phase of the works in the months to come.:nuts:


Also for the first time in decades we have a proper  network expansion plan!!!:banana:

And guess what?, it has an english versión!!!:nuts: (yeah, comes very late if you ask me, but from now on, it will be a standard practice :lol.

So enjoy some of the slides of the proyect.



















^^
Bigger version of this map Here










^^
Etapa = Stage, they forgot to translate that bit.

Also, PPP= Private-Public Proyect.





































Also, here are some videos featuring the works on the national highways 5, 7 and 8, enjoy!! :cheers:


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

Complementing Salvatierra's latest message, the results of the all-time first RFP based on the PPP (Private Public partnership) model are to be announced next Thursday. Although many companies were interested, we'll see how has the hike of the rates in the US and the recent plummet of the Peso end up affecting the results.

Market analysts say this methodology could end up costing 2 or 3 times a normal one, but unfortunately it's the only way huge infrastructure works could be done simultaneously in Argentina.

We'll see


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ It's usually apples and oranges when such comparisons are made.

PPP projects usually also contain maintenance over a certain period (often 20-30 years) and all financing cost over that period. This explains the considerably higher cost for a PPP than just a simple "build" contract. 

This doesn't mean that PPP projects are necessarily much more expensive, they contain costs that aren't part of a conventional construction contract. For example, borrowing cost is paid for by the government, but not included in the construction budget. At the same time, maintenance is not part of a conventional construction contract either. Nor are any deficiences which may turn up after the project is completed.


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

Chris, you might be right for sure, but take into consideration the average local citizen, not versed in such details, that is being told "if the state builds the Highway, it costs 100. Now the Private sector is going to build the same thing for 300" and immediately thinks "wow" this is a robbery!".

That is something the Macri administration will need to explain *well *in order not to linger the impression that "overpricing" is present.


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

^^ don't forget the surely very significant premium that any investor would require to do business in Argentina, with the very sad history of its government not paying its bills or respecting contracts. But things seem to be turning, maybe one day this beautiful land will be able to realize its potential...


----------



## Nikolaj (Oct 8, 2009)

8166UY said:


> That looks all unexpectedly poor. If someone said to me that I was looking at Uganda, it would have believed him. Do I have wrong expectations for Argentina (after seeing pictures of Patagonia and Buenos Aires) or is it an exceptionally poor region?


You don't seem to have been travelling a lot to Uganda lately


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

http://www.bbc.com/news/business-44047113

Argentina also has serious economic problems, the interest rate has been raised to 40% and inflation is at 25%. That's not a very favorable environment for investment.


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes, it's true. IMF assistance was requested last Tuesday. The first PPP economic offers are expected to be opened shortly. Let's see if they postpone that in order not to leave a pessimistic impression.

Macri gave a huge boost to Road and Highway construction. His responsible of this area, Javier Iguacel, usally tweets many times a day with news. You can follow him here: https://twitter.com/javierjiguacel?lang=en


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

kokomo said:


> Complementing Salvatierra's latest message, the results of the all-time first RFP based on the PPP (Private Public partnership) model *are to be announced next Thursday*.


According to this tweet by the National Director of Roads and Ways, Javier Iguacel, the opening of the envelopes with the economic proposal for the first batch for PPP projects will be held next May 17th.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*PPP projects*

The government has awarded 6 PPP projects, totaling $ 8 billion worth of projects.

https://www.argentina.gob.ar/notici...-del-primer-proyecto-de-participacion-publico

More information about each corridor: http://ppp.vialidad.gob.ar/audiencia-publica/


----------



## Salvatierra (Feb 23, 2011)

I know that its not all that common to showcase technical documentation and blueprints of proyected road networks in this forum, but we got pretty exited with this plan in our national forum, and i did some scavenging, so here i bring you some blueprints.

Urban Bypasses on RN3, Corridor A



Salvatierra said:


> Les dejo unos planos de las variantes del corredor A que tijeretié de la documentación técnica de la obra.
> 
> 
> Variante Las Flores
> ...



RN7, C corridor, rural bypass, river+town Bypass and Upgrades on the urban crossing.



Salvatierra said:


> Les traigo otros planos del corredor C
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E and F corridors RN 9,11,12 and 33, more bypasses, second ringroad over Rosario, upgrades on the airport entry, etc.

Some of the blueprints were huge, so i made the pdf's into Jpeg's and upload them instead, *clicking on the miniatures will take you to a link where you can se the whole thing.*




Salvatierra said:


> *Corredor F*
> 
> Au. RN9 Variante Jesús María
> 
> ...


Our shitty road infraestructure was really in need of this kind of investment.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Construction began on the first 20 kilometer autopista of Macri's mega PPP scheme. It's a portion of Corridor B between Mercedes and Suipacha, which is part of the Luján - Bragado motorway.

>> https://www.argentina.gob.ar/notici...ccion-de-la-primera-autopista-por-sistema-ppp

* 20 km of autopista
* part of 150 km of autopista between Luján and Bragado
* part of the 547 km long Corridor B between Luján and Santa Rosa


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*RN8*

A 24 kilometer autopista upgrade of RN8 has opened to traffic today, between Parada Robles and Solís.

>> https://www.argentina.gob.ar/notici...o-sobre-rn8-manana-se-habilita-un-nuevo-tramo


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Paseo del Bajo, Buenos Aires*

The 7.1 km 'Paseo del Bajo' opened to traffic today in Buenos Aires. It is a four lane, below-grade autopista through the city center. It completes the autopista circle around Buenos Aires, which long had a gap on the east side. 

Official website: https://www.buenosaires.gob.ar/planeamiento/visionciudad/paseo-del-bajo

Press release: https://www.argentina.gob.ar/notici...-conductores-de-camiones-y-colectivos-por-dia


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

It is to be noticed, though, that Paseo del Bajo motorway is intended for Heavy Traffic only (ie trucks, coaches and buses). No private cars are allowed in it, which are meant to be rerouted through designated Avenues (Justo and Huergo).


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Interesting, I already wondered why the press release said it would benefit 18,000 users, which is a very low figure for a highway in a city as big as Buenos Aires.


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

That would be the figure for trucks and long distance buses (coaches) using the freeflow motorway. There are no toll booths, only electronic plate reading. Trucks and buses pay a flat 70 peso fare (less than two US dollars) while cars venturing willingly or unwillingly onto the new motorway would pay a fine of 3000 pesos (around 65 dollars).

I have my concerns about this freeflow toll system because in Argentina it is not a crime (only a minor misdemeanor) to cover or adulterate your cars plates, so "smart" denizens could invade the way without any punishment simply by putting a tape on part of their plate and the reader not being able to identify the vehicle


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

^^ why the ban on light vehicles? It seems absurd.
The New York "no trucks on parkway" at least has a design-related reasoning (i.e. low overpasses)


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

Several reasons:

1) The new motorway follows on most of its design a trench-style pattern. This design was selected based on *available room* (there was only left free space between two avenues), *cost effectiveness* (covered tunnel meant very expensive gases extraction systems for the poor local budget) and *speed to excavate* (most of the work was done using mechanical bulldozers and removing the mud with trucks). This solution mean only two lanes by each direction.

2) The port of Buenos Aires is located on the northern tip of this new motorway, and the main means of transport are trucks for getting freight inb and out of it, railways are less frequently used. This meant hundreds of trucks crossing the city every day northbound and southbound through a three lane wide avenue. Totally congested

3) The main bus terminal (long distance services) in Buenos Aires is located near to the northern tip of the motorway too. This also meant hundreds of buses taking the same road of aforementioned trucks to cross the city.

Therefore, it was decided to make buses and trucks to get this new motorway and readequate former avenues to exclusive northbound and southbound ways for private cars. Now there are traffic lights in synchronicity which allow passing traffic almost not to stop for 40 blocks traveling at a constant speed of 60 kmh. Avenues have been widened to accomodate 4 lanes on each direction too.

The new motorway runs for 7 kilometers, connecting the Illia highway in the northern part to the La Plata/25 de mayo highway on the southern part with only one intermediate exit for port/bus terminal access.

First week results show that trucks now take between 5/6 minutes to cover that distance, while before it used to take them 40. Private cars take less than 10 minutes too with the new avenues.

Hope it helped


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

^^
That all makes a lot of sense.


----------



## matsomalvar (Jul 1, 2019)

ChrisZwolle said:


> A 24 kilometer autopista upgrade of RN8 has opened to traffic today, between Parada Robles and Solís.
> 
> >> https://www.argentina.gob.ar/notici...o-sobre-rn8-manana-se-habilita-un-nuevo-tramo


Here on this video is showed the opened sector:


----------



## matsomalvar (Jul 1, 2019)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The 7.1 km 'Paseo del Bajo' opened to traffic today in Buenos Aires. It is a four lane, below-grade autopista through the city center. It completes the autopista circle around Buenos Aires, which long had a gap on the east side.
> 
> Official website: https://www.buenosaires.gob.ar/planeamiento/visionciudad/paseo-del-bajo
> 
> Press release: https://www.argentina.gob.ar/notici...-conductores-de-camiones-y-colectivos-por-dia


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*RN40, Mendoza province*

A 140 kilometer stretch of RN40 opened to traffic today between Pareditas and El Sosneado in Mendoza province. I believe it may be the last portion of RN40 in Mendoza province to be paved.

The original RN40 between both towns is a dirt road that appears to be almost undriveable in a passenger car, or at least very uncomfortable. The signed route to Mendoza follows another gravel road further east, which utilizes the paved RN144 to reduce distance on unpaved roads. The newly opened RN40 runs between those two routes, it is partially visible on Google Earth imagery.




























To compare, this is Street View from the original RN40 between those towns.

In Pareditas









In El Sosneado (Mendoza is signed via RN144)


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

Argentina still has many sections of its renowned RN40 unpaved and, unbelievably, many persons are favourable of keeping it that way citing "romanticism" and "keeping the mysticism of the unpaved road alive".


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Camino Parque del Buen Ayre*

The _Camino Parque del Buen Ayre_ is visible on Google Earth satellite imagery. It's a new outer ring road of Buenos Aires.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*RN8 Arrecifes*

The bypass of Arrecifes has opened to traffic yesterday.


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm amused there is a suburb of Buenos Aires called "Morón"
it must be the home of the Argentine finance ministry


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

:lol: is Mor*ó*n

RN 7 videos: 


argie said:


>


----------



## pellista (Oct 4, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

^^ Is it generally "ruta" in Argentina, and "carretera" not (widely) used?


----------



## pellista (Oct 4, 2015)

I think Ruta is mainly for two way main roads like most Ruta 40, then you have "Autovias" for more than one lane on either side and finally "Autopista" for larger motorways of +3 lanes like Autopista 25 de Mayo.

I haven't heard the term carretera being used here.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Corvinus said:


> ^^ Is it generally "ruta" in Argentina, and "carretera" not (widely) used?


Ruta - Route = Carretera in Spain
Autovia- Dual Carriageway 
Autopista - Highway.


----------

